# Hilton Head Meet-Up in September



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am starting a new thread on the HH meet-up to keep it organized and out of the other postings!
It seems there is some interest :chili::chili:so am planning on moving forward w/this meet-up. Presently I am thinking Friday, Sept. 9th or Saturday, Sept. 10th. Of those who have indicated interest please PM me w/the favored date of these two choices and possible time suggestions. If someone has a strong preference, please don't be afraid to say so!
I am hopeful we can meet at Harbor Town and have asked April to check on details for a dog-friendly meet-up place since she is closer than I am! If you live nearby or know of a place, please feel free to suggest it.
Since I am not state-side I will leave it to each person who wants to stay over to arrange your own housing.
If you have any suggestions shoot them my way! I don't have any agenda & I am extremely flexible!
When I get the dates settled I will post it here and will then need to find out who REALLY is coming & get some phone numbers, etc. 
WOW, anyone one else on for this, just let us know!:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Still checking-haven't heard anything yet. I will PM you as soon as I hear something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Since I'm retired, any day is good for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Since I'm retired, any day is good for me.


This is going to be fun to meet all of you! I am so wired for it! I hope Kitzel cooperates. He isn't good w/dog crowds, :innocent: but it will be good for him! He needs some experience w/other dogs!
It should be a lovely time of year too and a beautiful part of the world! Hilton Head here we come!
I will let all of you know which day & what time once people let me know!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really going to attempt this. I'm just at my deadline for editing my project that Monday but am hoping I can take a day or two off. I am opting for the Friday since I don't really want to fly on September 11 and would like to be back in NYC for the 10th anniversary.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

-bump-:blush:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Susan, it would be great if you could come. September is SC is a lot like August in SC, it's still summer. Look forward to seeing you again. Marti


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---at the moment we are a possible meet-up group of 7-8!:chili::chili: We can still grow and will take anyone who wants to see a beautiful spot :aktion033:, meet wonderful people :aktion033:, love on everyone's little fluff :aktion033:and build new friendships :aktion033:! Just send me a PM. 

I am leaning toward Friday the 9th of September! As Susan said, people will not want to fly on the 11th probably! :new_shocked: That gives you a chance to stick around for a bit and enjoy the alligators! :smtease: There is actually an alligator watch place where you can spot these creatures!:wacko1:

I am going to become a "roving" member of all regional groups----but this will be a good chance to meet people from the SE! I am so excited!:biggrin:
So send me a PM if you are in! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We are currently working on a meeting spot and a date. Marti(Tanner's mom) is familiar with the area and has graciously offered her assistance. I don't mean to sound paranoid, but please keep in mind that this is a public forum and everyone and anyone can see what you post.. just trying to look out for us..:wub: I'm so excited about this!!!! We now have a "group"!:chili::chili::chililease, the more, the merrier! Please PM Sandi if you would like to come!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay -- I was just looking up fares to Hilton Head and they were very high...around $500. But it looked like an option to Savannah. Is there somewhere to fly into and then drive to Hilton Head? I'm not a big fan of little planes either. I don't know the area at all and whether there's a bridge.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Savannah works---I am flying there, and renting a car. Yes, there is a bridge! I will send more info on meet-up location & date when it is finalized in a PM. 
Sue, I am so praying you can come!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If my work load is ok, I might slip away and come too.....my friend Jill is moving there in a week or so. I can stay with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, that would FANTASTIC! Is Jill a member here & would she be available? This is sounding too good to be true! I know you said "IF" but I dream big!. It would be so lovely to have you w/us! The pro!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, that would FANTASTIC! Is Jill a member here & would she be available? This is sounding too good to be true! I know you said "IF" but I dream big!. It would be so lovely to have you w/us! The pro!


No, Jill isn't a member, but she has a poochon named Milo - he was at my puppy party and he's Bailey's twin :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah yes, I remember the photos---cute guy! She is welcome to join us too!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Pat-I do hope you can come! That would be so awesome!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey y'all. Savannah's the place to fly into to. Then it's only about a 30 minute drive to HH. I've contacted a friend of mine who lives in the area about good places to meet up. I'll let you know.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Can I join you all? Need to check into Dr. schedule etc., but would love to meet all of you and the fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: Donna, we would LOVE that you would come! The more the merrier! I am anxious to meet Ollie also! Remember too that any husbands are invited! Let me know for sure when you know by PM. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, thanks for the advance work on checking about a meet-up place. That is a great help! Being so far away makes it difficult for me to detail.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so there. Cant wait to meet all the fluffs!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Audrey, I am so looking forward to meeting you and Jasmine! Chance of a life-time! Will be in touch.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh boy!! I'm so glad you are coming Audrey! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Can I join you all? Need to check into Dr. schedule etc., but would love to meet all of you and the fluffs.


I would love to meet you and Ollie-woo-hoo! I hope you can come!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

*HH UPDATE!!*

:chili::chili: OK--Reserve this date!
*Date: Sept. 9th---meet-up time TBA--around 4:00 estimated.*
Place:TBA---but on the island
Airport: Savannah---30 minutes away
Details on Food, etc.: TBA
BOOK YOUR FLIGHTS! I just re-booked mine & KNOW that flight/cabin space is limited for dogs! This is NOT a large airport so book NOW!!!!
Feel free to spend the week-end---there may be other activities if people stick around---eat outs, etc. Suggestions welcome!
I will write to everyone who has PM'ed me when the exact time & place is set! Our committee is hard at work! (April, Tanner's Mom Marti---did you know YOU are a committee? ):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Yeah, Yippee!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BUMP!
Just heard there is a small airport in HH, but I think your less expensive option would still be GA. and it isn't far at all!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Think I will drive if the dates work with my chemo. Only about 5 hours.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crossing our paws for you Donna----and saying a prayer! It would be a joy to meet you and little Ollie! Even the anticipation is fun!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well "the committee" is reporting in! I contacted a couple of people who live in the HH area and will try to get over there next week to check out some neat places they have recommended. We are going to have sooo much fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marti----I re-booked my ticket today & so look forward to meeting so many of you and your babies. There is still lots of time for anyone to jump in here & make a great wk-end greater! PM me if you think you might want to join us!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Well "the committee" is reporting in! I contacted a couple of people who live in the HH area and will try to get over there next week to check out some neat places they have recommended. We are going to have sooo much fun!


 Thank you so much, Marti!!! :hugging::wub: I'm excited!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like a beautiful place to meet, have fun!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update* # 2*

Marti is working on the time and meet up date/place. She is visiting several possible venues next week & then we will make final decisions and post here. Keep alert!

My DH is playing golf at Blufton (off the island) as it is much less costly so if any husbands want to join him on Sat. AM---he would love that! Just PM me. He will play regardless! He never gets to play so will be "rusty."
Speaking of Blufton---it is less expensive to stay off the island if you have a car---so look into hotels or B & Bs there as well!
Happy hunting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #3--VIP
:chili::chili::wine:artytime:
Date: Saturday, September 10, 2011
Meet up time: Elevenish AM 
Place: Hilton Head Island
Coligny: Coligny Plaza ~ Hilton Head Island, SC ~ Shopping, Dining, Movies.
I will PM those who are coming on the exact meet-up place. There is a small charge for crossing the HH bridge to the island, or you can use local roads. Parking is available at Coligny as are restrooms.
From you I will need a mobile telephone #, (expected time of arrival, if you need to be collected anyplace). I also need to know how many people & dogs you may bring & names of dogs & your (and any guest) names (for name tags).
We will start w/introductions, continue w/lunch, take a break (beach is directly across the street & dogs on leash are allowed), shopping venues available. We will come back to meet up again in the afternoon for drinks and appetizers for anyone interested!
Some may choose to stay here & gab---there is also a park near-by where we can exercise the dogs---if it isn't too hot! 

You are on your own to make housing arrangements. The HH Holiday Inn is directly across the street but there are MANY excellent hotels & condos for rent. 
I am staying @ South Beach if you want to be near---but nothing is far apart. If you want to stick around we can plan other activities. If husbands want to come we can arrange a tee-off time for golf IF there is enough interest or they can just lounge w/us! Let me know.
:ThankYou:

Thank you Marti & April for all the hard work you have done to make this possible! Let me know if I am forgetting something important!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds wonderful, Sandi!:chili::chili::ThankYou:for all you are doing! I'm so excited-it will be fun!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm still hoping I an come as my friend Jill just moved to HH. Actually she gets the key to her home today!!! Might be flying with Ava though because I don't feel like driving 12 hours each way.

It may be hard to have real organized plans - I found that when it's time to eat, you really have to work hard to get everyone to move!! LOL....cause they're all so busy talking and taking pictures of each other's dogs.:aktion033: If you have the venue and the food - everyone will have a great time.....it's more about seeing and talking with each other...oh and taking pictures. And don't forget about the all important "group picture"!!!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Pat, we need you to be there w/Ava!!! And Jill! You can crack the whip! :HistericalSmiley:
I agree about eating. I am sort of laid back so if people are hungry food will magically appear & there are some terrific venues for eats here. :aktion033::aktion033: 
As Marti said at one location "EVEN A DOG'S MENU!" :dothewave: Now that is my kind of a place! :clap::clap::clap:

I know some of you won't know until closer to time, but we need to know as soon as you know! So PM me w/your details WHEN you know! 
Don't forget to pack your doggy goggles! B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Sandi and Marti
It sounds like you have a plan. :chili::chili: I found it on Google map since the sight just has the shopping center map and it seems to be in an easy to find place. Which restaurant has a dog's menu, Marti? How cool Sadly I'm doubting that I'll make it. If I went down I would have to leave on Saturday and not sure about the timing of meeting people and leaving in time, especially since I'd be going in and out of Savannah. I was going to come down Wed or Thurs and come back Saturday. I'll have to look at flight times. I'll do some more exploring into possibilities.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033:
Sue, DO come! We can have something small on Fri. night---you could even get picked up in Savannah if you don't want a car rental! We can work out details---I am a "make it happen type person" so no obstacles are too great! Then you could meet up at 11:00 w/everyone & fly out early afternoon. We could get you to the airport again. How does that sound!
PS: don't forget to pack "a Tyler." :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Coping from Marti's email:
Skillets, even has a doggy menu.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :aktion033::aktion033:
> Sue, DO come! We can have something small on Fri. night---you could even get picked up in Savannah if you don't want a car rental! We can work out details---I am a "make it happen type person" so no obstacles are too great! Then you could meet up at 11:00 w/everyone & fly out early afternoon. We could get you to the airport again. How does that sound!
> PS: don't forget to pack "a Tyler." :chili:


Sandi - let me see what I can do. I had already started scoping out flights and places to stay but it helps to know where you and the meet up will be in looking for a place, even tho the island is small.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I will send PM on the meet up place so you can spot it on your map!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is a holiday wk-end in the US so will continue to BUMP this until I get more PMs from people who have indicated interest in coming. Thanks April for yours! Yippee!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm starting to re-think my original thoughts on coming down there. I've spent so much $ this spring already and am going to St. John ($$$) in November and promised another friend that I wouldn't go to the nationals next spring so we could go on a vacation.........:blink::w00t:.......what am I thinking? Except for the summer, I only work part time!!!! I need to win the lottery....maybe I should start playing it.....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, my idea of "winning the lottery" would be in having you come! along w/. . . . . well, you know who you are! There is room for everyone, and if need be you can leave your wallet safely in my care while you are there! I will help you out in this small way! 
This may be my only change to ever meet you! No, ah, er, I meant chance---:HistericalSmiley:what I will give you is "change" to spend while you are there from YOUR wallet!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm looking into the possibility of coming. I won't know for few weeks yet whether I can make it, but I sure would like to come.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That would be super Reva! Just let me know w/a PM & your detail when you know & we will send you all the info on meet-up place. I am looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, Coligny Plaza (ColignyPlaza.com) looks like a wonderful place to meet. There's lots of beachy shops, a courtyard with those neat little kiosks, and a ton of great places to eat. The one with the doggy menu is Skillets, their people menu looks pretty good, too. And Steamers is a seafood place. Across the street is the Holiday Inn Oceanfront that is pet friendly, and of course the beach is just right there. There's also a bunch of cute little shops at the HInn. I'm so excited about this, we'll have such a good time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, you are right on! I am looking forward to meeting all of you and your babies! My DH is still trying to figure out who is who---so faces (& nametags) should help! We will bring a few cameras (and treats!) to record the day! 
You have done an excellent job in locating this area & we are all grateful for your hard work! I LOVE Hilton Head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey Everybody, Coligny Plaza (ColignyPlaza.com) looks like a wonderful place to meet. There's lots of beachy shops, a courtyard with those neat little kiosks, and a ton of great places to eat. The one with the doggy menu is Skillets, their people menu looks pretty good, too. And Steamers is a seafood place. Across the street is the Holiday Inn Oceanfront that is pet friendly, and of course the beach is just right there. There's also a bunch of cute little shops at the HInn. I'm so excited about this, we'll have such a good time.


And the Holiday Inn rates aren't that bad either. Around $150 a night.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love HH, too! It will be so much fun!! :chili::chili: Please come! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I did something, which for me to anyone who REALLY knows me is,
unimaginable! :wacko1::wacko1:
YES! Now with a bit of alteration Kitzel will be ready for his audition at the Hilton Head Meet-Up!:aktion033:
Hummmmm. What could it be? You will have to come & see!:thumbsup::smtease:
:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Today I did something, which for me to anyone who REALLY knows me is,
> unimaginable! :wacko1::wacko1:
> YES! Now with a bit of alteration Kitzel will be ready for his audition at the Hilton Head Meet-Up!:aktion033:
> Hummmmm. What could it be? You will have to come & see!:thumbsup::smtease:
> :wub:


Well he's neutered already so I don't think you personally did that, Sandi. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Did you cut his hair or a certain part of his hair? Give him a perm? A mani pedi? Make an outfit? Get a brother or sister for him so he'll have company in HH? Inquiring minds want to know. :Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good try!:thumbsup:
No, nope, nada as Brit would say!:no2::no2::no2:
Not gonna spill the beans.
And there will be no :wine::wine: "ing" about it Sue! :HistericalSmiley:
:goof:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You shaved Kitzel's hair short? You dyed him half black so he can be a black and white cookie? You dyed his hair purple or blue? I wish I could come to see...darn, I'll have to find out the usual way!



edelweiss said:


> Today I did something, which for me to anyone who REALLY knows me is,
> unimaginable! :wacko1::wacko1:
> YES! Now with a bit of alteration Kitzel will be ready for his audition at the Hilton Head Meet-Up!:aktion033:
> Hummmmm. What could it be? You will have to come & see!:thumbsup::smtease:
> :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> You shaved Kitzel's hair short? You dyed him half black so he can be a black and white cookie? You dyed his hair purple or blue? I wish I could come to see...darn, I'll have to find out the usual way!


Well Diane, there is, I am sure, a good airport in AZ.???????? Have you looked into tickets for you and Rocky? Kitzel wants to meet a true American Rock Star!!!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to let you know that the HH "committee" is hard at work on your behalf! . . . or at least Marti is! :aktion033::aktion033:
I want to keep challenging you to get those tickets booked :chili::chili:---this is going to be a standing room only event (because we can't afford chairs!) 
If you wait to book your airline too late you may have to take a cab. . . they usually are limited in the # of dogs who can fly in those tiny planes! (you would think they could fit in more tiny, toy dogs, eh? :wacko1 
So, keep asking your friends to come with you and let me know when you will arrive, etc. I need to make a WELCOME sign for you! . . . and have Marti turn down your covers!
Happy planning!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---so I have decided to try and post on a (somewhat) regular basis acceptable reasons why one should NOT come to our HH meet-up! . . . just to help you decide (& stay in your face about this event!)

1. You are not interested in a really good "Yappy Hour" to round out your day!:wine:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found these on petfriendly.com
The Comfort Inn is teo blocks from the beach

*Lodging in Hilton Head Island, South Carolina*



Beachwalk Hotel And Condominiums Rates from 
*$66/night*

40 Waterside Drive, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
We have an outdoor pool and mini putt-putt for your enjoyment. There are several bicycle rentals within walking distance to the hotel. Our hotel offers a complimentary deluxe continental breakfast... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Comfort Inn - South Forest Beach
2 Tanglewood Dr., Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
The Comfort Inn located a short two block walk from the famous sandy beaches of Hilton Head Island, is just minutes from world-class golf, tennis, shopping and dining. All guest rooms are well appointed... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Hilton Oceanfront Resort Hilton Head Island Rates from 
*$275/night*

23 Ocean Lane, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
The Hilton Oceanfront Resort Hilton Head Island and Ocean Tides Spa is a perfect tropical paradise located just off the coast of South Carolina. Situated within the private community of Palmetto Dunes... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Holiday Inn Oceanfront Resort Rates from 
*$61/night*

One South Forest Beach Drive, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
Named one of the ?top ten family beaches in the country,? Hilton Head Island, South Carolina is a quaint resort island only twelve miles long by five miles wide, renowned for sparkling blue water and... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Park Lane Hotel & Suites Rates from 
*$120/night*

12 Park Lane, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
The Park Lane Hotel is Located just 2.5 miles from the public beach. All rooms include a full kitchenette, refrigerators, hairdryer and irons with ironing boards. The hotel does offer free internet access... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Quality Inn & Suites
200 Museum Street, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
A resort hotel without resort prices offers full-service hotel with huge luxury rooms and suites with all modern amenities including wireless internet access, refrigerator and microwave in every room,... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews




Red Roof Inn - Hilton Head Island Rates from 
*$60/night*

5 Regency Parkway Us 278, 30 Miles From I-95, Hilton Head Island, SC (Map)
Located across from the Palmetto Dunes Plantation, (between mile markers 8 & 9), Red Roof Hilton Head Island is just a mile from Shelter Cove Mall and 2 miles from the luscious Hilton Head public beaches... More details »
Hotel Overview | Pet Policy | Map & Directions | Photos | Guest Reviews


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 2 NOT to come to the Sept. 10th, 2011 Hilton Head meet-up to be w/your SM (& possibly some other dog people) friends:

2. You are afraid of being "hounded" by the pup-a-ratzi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.tripswithpets.com/airline-pet-policies---Posting this here so you can check on your flights!!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*HH meetup-We are going to have a "Maltesey Swap"!*

The HH committee has given the okay for a "Maltesey Swap". Do you have any clothes, bows, shampoos, etc, sitting around that someone else might be able to use or like to try? I do!:HistericalSmiley:If you would like to participate in the Swap at HH, bring your gently used item(s) wrapped in ONE box or gift bag. We do not want you to spend any money. Your items can be for fluffs, or Maltese-related such as t-shirts, ornaments, etc. You certainly do not have to participate if you do not wish to. If you have any suggestions or questions, please contact me. :chili::chili: It will be so much fun!!! So, get busy and start gathering those items!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 3 NOT to come to the Hilton Head Meet-Up Sept. 10th, 2011 at 11:00 am: 

3. You have been invited to a different Paw-tea---and you can't attend both at the same time!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

*CHECK OUT AIR FARES* - For anyone thinking of flying to the Hilton Head meetup, I've been looking at flights (don't get excited Sandi, I'm just looking!) and from last week to this morning a r/t flight from Boston to Savannah dropped more than $100 in price.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hope that is "good looking!" And, YES, I am getting excited!
Thanks for posting this Mary! 
You heard her folks---has Mary ever steered us wrongly? Don't delay in purchasing---the cheap tickets go fast! 
And. . . I am still looking Mary, for that house in the Boston area---don't get excited yet! Maybe you can come on down to HH & do a little more lobbying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - love to hear that prices went down.:aktion033: Hmmm I think that Mary and I will have to lobby each other tonight when we meet for dinner. Yes, I have work in Boston for the next two days so we're getting together. :chili::chili: Unfortunately no four-legged members involved since Tyler can't come on a shoot with me but looking forward to dinner and drinks tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:

"Sounding good ladies!" Wish I could be a fly on the wall! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fyou book Wedsnesdays ar ethe best times to book,since they're looking to dump tickets befor eth eweek end. I've booked enough to know this travels agent's tip works. I usually book about 1am on Weds and have seen a good sized difference in pricing.. Don't wait until Thursday or later prices go up again and choices are much slimmer...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 4 for not coming to the meet-up at HH Sept. 10th at 11:00 am:
4. You're afraid you may not be able to find the "barking lot."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 5 for not coming to the Hilton Head Meet-Up, Sept. 10, @ ll:00
5. It is too "dog-gone" far to drive!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So...here's my deal. The company I work for is currently going through a restructure which MAY require me to move down to NC in early September. IF that happens, I'll be about 4-5 hours away from Hilton Head. It's all up in the air and if I do have to move and the dates all work out, I would love to come meet you all! (I won't know for another month though, at least!)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, Nida---you have made my day!
Let me know when you know & we can work out details.
Hope springs eternal . . .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Posting a few old HH photos from 2001/03 so you will have some ideas. Sorry, wish I had more in this computer but my old one was buried!
The lst 2 are sunset shots from our back porch, the 3rd of my daughter on the water early morning, and the last is my youngest (blond) daughter & ME w/my natural color hair. LOL! That was before my stroke forever changed the color! The 2 dogs were ours!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Found a couple of more old photos from HH! These are the last, I promise! Hope it gives you an idea of the area & that you will book today for the Sept. 10th HH Meet-Up!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Found a couple of more old photos from HH! These are the last, I promise! Hope it gives you an idea of the area & that you will book today for the Sept. 10th HH Meet-Up!


Great pics, Sandi! You and your daughters are so pretty. I really love that pic with the Malts.:HistericalSmiley:They're not dogs, they're babies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Great pics, Sandi! You and your daughters are so pretty. I really love that pic with the Malts.:HistericalSmiley:They're not dogs, they're babies.


You are correct April---NOT dogs. We were there w/them almost every night and NO ONE ever said a word to us! We probably did not let their little 8 feet touch the deck! They too were totally spoiled!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 6 NOT to come to the Maltese meet up on Hilton Head Island Sept. 10th at 11:00 A.M. 
6. You are not ready for a new "leash on life!"


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I really want to come; however, I can't. I am going back to school !!!!! And of course having no money is a problem too. Take a lot of pictures and set a date for next year !!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reason # 7 NOT to come to the Maltese meet up on Hilton Head Island Sept. 10th at 11:00 A.M. 
7. A Maltoberfest would suit you more! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - love those pictures you posted. Beautiful scenery and beautiful subjects. :wub: And I like your hair the color that it is!!:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you April & Sue!
In the words of some other wise person, “Compliments are like perfume: ok to sniff, but deadly to drink.” :HistericalSmiley:
But keep them coming. . . :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hilton Head Up-Date 7/24

artytime:


I just got word that we have someone coming to HH from FL. and is willing to accomodate a passenger! If you are thinking about coming and this would push you over the edge PM me & I will send you the contact information! She will be driving up on Friday & returning Sun. This sounds like a great offer to me!! So get off the fence & hitch a ride! The party is at Hilton Head and YOU are invited! :chili::chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, I am so envious of you guys who all get to meet up and stuff. We need to move to NY or Florida or Cali, apparently. LOL!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There are enough of you in the Greater Texas area that you could organize your own meet-up---that is how HH came together! Go for it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hilton Head Up-Date 7/24
> 
> artytime:
> 
> ...


I am bumping this up in the event someone didn't see it who wants to come & doesn't know "how" to make it happen! Let me know if you are interested! May be your one and only chance!:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hilton Head Up-Date 7/24
> 
> artytime:
> 
> ...


BUMP!!!!
Ladies HH is just about a month (plus a couple of days) away! I hope someone sees this and jumps at the opportunity to hitch a ride! :thumbsup: I will post a couple of more photos in a couple of more days---just to keep it out there for you! Anyone is welcome. You don't have to live local! :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely pictures, it looks beautiful there.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't forget to be getting your items together for the "Maltesey Swap". No money allowed! (the purchase of wrapping paper is permitted.:HistericalSmiley Wrap your items in one box for our gift exchange. More details on this to come!:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok girls, I am officially out of my mind! I just booked a flight, I'll be there.

My friend Jill keeps bugging me to come down to visit her, so...I just did it. See you in September!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer:

SUPER PAT!!!! :celebrate - firewor
Will some of your babies be coming along for the ride? 
artytime:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Pat. Where are you leaving out of and what day? I've been on the computer about HH for the past hour or so. Thing is I don't want to take one of those tiny planes that hold 45 passengers from NYC. I'm really not a small plane kind of person and have avoided them for the past 59 years, taking a 90 seater a few weeks ago. So trying to figure some way to get to Savannah on something bigger then a bread box. My DS is great with this stuff so might be able to figure it out for me. Also the prices have climbed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh this sounds like so much fun. I wish I were able to make it..but sadly I cannot. We are going to Hawaii in October and I have to save my $$$.

Take lots of pictures! Rocky is mad at me now. He wants to go!:mellow:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Great Pat. Where are you leaving out of and what day? I've been on the computer about HH for the past hour or so. Thing is I don't want to take one of those tiny planes that hold 45 passengers from NYC. I'm really not a small plane kind of person and have avoided them for the past 59 years, taking a 90 seater a few weeks ago. So trying to figure some way to get to Savannah on something bigger then a bread box. My DS is great with this stuff so might be able to figure it out for me. Also the prices have climbed.


Sue, I bit the bullet....and spent more than I had wanted to. But I am also visiting Jill. I'm flying from Philly to Savanah on thursday 9/8 (Jill is picking me up) Then flying back to Philly on Tuesday 9/13. So kinda killing two birds with one stone :thumbsup: The flight is $398 and then $100 each way for Ava :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


uhhhhh, I haven't quite mentioned this trip to Stan yet. And I'm going to St. John in November.....ummmm....any suggestions?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Sue, I bit the bullet....and spent more than I had wanted to. But I am also visiting Jill. I'm flying from Philly to Savanah on thursday 9/8 (Jill is picking me up) Then flying back to Philly on Tuesday 9/13. So kinda killing two birds with one stone :thumbsup: The flight is $398 and then $100 each way for Ava :w00t::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> uhhhhh, I haven't quite mentioned this trip to Stan yet. And I'm going to St. John in November.....ummmm....any suggestions?


Yeah, take me along to St. Johns and I'll cover for you. :innocent::innocent: I'm going to check out the Philly flights. I'm planning on going down either Wed or Thurs. PM me your flight and maybe we can go down together. I'll rent a car in Savannah at the airport. I'm coming back on Saturday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Yeah, take me along to St. Johns and I'll cover for you. :innocent::innocent: I'm going to check out the Philly flights. I'm planning on going down either Wed or Thurs. PM me your flight and maybe we can go down together. I'll rent a car in Savannah at the airport. I'm coming back on Saturday.


I just PM'd you my flight info.....that would be fun to go together!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

@Pat and Sue, :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:artytime:artytime::happy::happy::cheer::cheer: I wish everybody on SM could come, but pics are the next best thing to being there.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh April, Rocky and I are so jealous we cannot be there....whaaaaa!



aprilb said:


> Don't forget to be getting your items together for the "Maltesey Swap". No money allowed! (the purchase of wrapping paper is permitted.:HistericalSmiley Wrap your items in one box for our gift exchange. More details on this to come!:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been reading through the posts...is this where we will be meeting on the 10th???? Jill was asking, and I just want to let her know....




edelweiss said:


> Update #3--VIP
> :chili::chili::wine:artytime:
> Date: Saturday, September 10, 2011
> Meet up time: Elevenish AM
> ...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh April, Rocky and I are so jealous we cannot be there....whaaaaa!


Well, you guys could skip Hawaii. Which ever direction you go, you gotta fly.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I've been reading through the posts...is this where we will be meeting on the 10th???? Jill was asking, and I just want to let her know....


Yepper! That's right gf.:chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Pat & Susan, it will be great seeing you two again. Pat, tell your friend we will be at Coligny Plaza, it's on the island across the street from the Holiday Inn Oceanfront. Oh we're going to have so much fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Can I join you all? Need to check into Dr. schedule etc., but would love to meet all of you and the fluffs.


How is it looking for you Donna? It would be so great to hear you say "YES"
:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Update #3--VIP
> :chili::chili::wine:artytime:
> Date: Saturday, September 10, 2011
> Meet up time: Elevenish AM
> ...


Reposting in the event anyone wants to jump in--- just PM me!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wowzer, you guys are going to have so much fun. Wish I was coming, but I'm not:smilie_tischkante: Anywho, can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures of all the fabulous SM moms and dads with their fabulous malt kids.

PS, If I hit the lottery you might just see me with my four little banditos:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, I wish you & your little "tribe" were coming too---would love to meet all of you! I am afraid I would be tempted to steal one of your girls---are all of them! Maybe one day we can meet out East someplace. I never say NEVER.
We will take some photos for sure!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sandi....I need to get on this now that I'm back from Nairobi. Will start looking into it today and keep you all posted!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Sandi....I need to get on this now that I'm back from Nairobi. Will start looking into it today and keep you all posted!


Keeping hope that you will come & bring Ollie! :aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Trying to find a place that is clean and reasonable. Where are you all staying?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Trying to find a place that is clean and reasonable. Where are you all staying?


Are you bringing Ollie or not? Some places allow pet, others don't. Check trip advisor suggestions and reviews. I find them so accurate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
We now have people booked in the Quality Inn on the island & the Hilton Ocean Front Resort on the island, both take dogs. Check out Michelle's information on hotels in this posting---she posted several possibilities! Let me know by PM if you book someplace.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, I just heard from Gypsy's Mom, Sherry, who lives at Bluffton. She will be joining us. We have quite a group now, I'm so excited.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey Everybody, I just heard from Gypsy's Mom, Sherry, who lives at Bluffton. She will be joining us. We have quite a group now, I'm so excited.


Marti - Gypsy, the rescue? :chili::chili: That's worth the price of admission (and airfare) alone


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yes, Gypsy the rescue. Sherry says she's doing great but needs to work on her socialization skills, um that's Gypsy needs to work on her socialization skills, not Sherry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was going to say that after some of that Greek wine, Sherry will be socializing just fine. :wine: As for Gypsy, maybe the fluffs can have their own cockTAIL hour. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear Sherry is coming. I can't wait to meet our famous Gypsy girl.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just made reservations at Comfort Inn, South Forest Beach (I think that's where it is)!! Just know it is on Hilton Head Island. Reviews were great and price was pretty reasonable! Praying things work out so I can get there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YIPPEE! :chili::chili::chili: Can't wait to meet you & Ollie---sweet Ollie! Can you PM me a cell # & give me estimated dates so I can put it in the master list for people which I will send to them in a PM about 10 days before coming together! Your DH is also welcome---there will be a few guys!
I will also pray! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Just made reservations at Comfort Inn, South Forest Beach (I think that's where it is)!! Just know it is on Hilton Head Island. Reviews were great and price was pretty reasonable! Praying things work out so I can get there!


 Donna, I'm so happy you are coming!:chili::chili: Our group is getting bigger and bigger!:Sunny Smile:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to work on Al to let me come.I hopeI can talk him into coming... Things are so unstable at work ,so we're not sure yet. Comfort Inn is great,dog friendly too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Michele, haven't been on for a while so didn't see this. I will keep hoping you can come. I will be sending out a list to all the people who have PM'ed me they are coming about 10 days ahead of our time together. We have a nice group and some great doggies coming! I am thrilled!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh how i wish so much i could come but but with my boy starting school and work and finances i wont be able to i hope one day ladies i can meet you guys will be a great experience :wub::wub::wub: i already started saving as of last month so next meet up i will be going :thumbsup::thumbsup: oh im so excited already LOL :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought I should introduce you to my friend Jill and Milo, they'll be coming to the puppy party with me.

Here she is with Mr. Milo...he's a poo-chon (poodle bichon)
View attachment 96787



And here's (Bailey&Me)....Nida with her Bailey and Milo at the party I had in June. They could be twins, although Milo is a big larger.
View attachment 96788


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hilton head update #5
artytime:artytime:
It is JUST over 2 weeks until the HILTON HEAD meet-up! Yippee! I think we will miss the hurricane altogether, but we will be storming in our own way! :chili::chili::smtease::smtease:
Here is the meet-up info. In a couple of days I will PM those *who are definite* w/the meet-up contact info. IF YOU HAVE NOT LET ME KNOW YOU ARE COMING, PLEASE DO SO. :smhelp::smhelp: If you are on the "maybe" list---and know you are NOT coming, please let me know ASAP. There are some surprises in the works so that info. could help w/planning.:innocent: * I also need the names of the dog/s who will accompany you!*
Now the official meet up-info:
Meet up time: Elevenish AM 
Place: Hilton Head Island
Coligny: Coligny Plaza ~ Hilton Head Island, SC ~ Shopping, Dining, Movies.
Specific Place to meet: The Market Street Cafe

If you haven't booked re-check prices--maybe there are "hurricane fares"? I can tell you where people are staying if you need it. We are staying on South Beach. I will PM my mobile # and I will also have internet! 

*Marti has out-done herself on this folks! * :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
She deserves ALL the credit.
Don't forget the "Maltesey Swap" of which April will remind you!:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - it isn't looking great for me. I've lost so much time with my ribs and hand and now a cold and bronchitis that I'm not even sure how I'll get all my work done. If by some miracle I do I'll be checking out the last minute flight options. I've been checking all along and they've been around the $500 mark but am thinking they often do those "for next weekend and the weekend after" deals that are affordable. I know I'll be able to get a room without a problem and I probably won't bring Tyler just because that would add another $200 to $300. I'd also have to leave on Saturday but would try to pop in on the meet up. I've been looking to go on the 7th or 8th. I know it's going to be great. :chili::chili: How many people and pooches are coming? Dying to know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Susan, I didn't know you were sick. :huh: I'm sorry to hear that. Did you go to the doctor? Why do your ribs hurt..from coughing? Heard you have been getting a lot of damp weather this month...maybe that's the reason. I hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:



Snowbody said:


> Sandi - it isn't looking great for me. I've lost so much time with my ribs and hand and now a cold and bronchitis that I'm not even sure how I'll get all my work done. If by some miracle I do I'll be checking out the last minute flight options. I've been checking all along and they've been around the $500 mark but am thinking they often do those "for next weekend and the weekend after" deals that are affordable. I know I'll be able to get a room without a problem and I probably won't bring Tyler just because that would add another $200 to $300. I'd also have to leave on Saturday but would try to pop in on the meet up. I've been looking to go on the 7th or 8th. I know it's going to be great. :chili::chili: How many people and pooches are coming? Dying to know.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK Sue, but I'm not giving up yet!:no2::no2:

We have about 9 ladies & about that many pups---along w/a few men! We may end up being a few more or less! People are a bit nervous about weather! I think it is going to miss HH entirely! Call me optimistic! Gosh, I have been called a LOT worse! :HistericalSmiley:
So, keep your eyes on the airlines & keep us informed! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- Sue slipped an feel while in VT a couple of weeks ago and broke her wrist and her ribs and now you has broncisit too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I can't believe I missed that you broke your wrist & ribs!!!!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I feel like I have been living under a rock! Geez! You do things up well! I am so sorry to hear this! 
Maybe what you really need is a few holidays on the island---HH that is! We promise to TRY to not make you laugh! :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Susan, I didn't know you were sick. :huh: I'm sorry to hear that. Did you go to the doctor? Why do your ribs hurt..from coughing? Heard you have been getting a lot of damp weather this month...maybe that's the reason. I hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- Sue slipped an feel while in VT a couple of weeks ago and broke her wrist and her ribs and now you has broncisit too.


WAIT WAIT!! I didn't break anything. :smheat: I fell in Vermont onto our porch landing and really hurt my left hand and also bruised my ribs. I was in so much pain. Went to the doctor when I got back to NYC that Monday and she said I just tore up muscle tissue in my breast :w00t: and rib area and I didn't break my hand. Then three days later I got a horrible cold that turned into bronchitis. Just what I didn't need :smpullhair: So painful coughing and sneezing. Was on antibiotics and starting to get better but feel pretty crappy. And it's crazy how much work I have to do now screening and writing, thankfully no travel. Thanks everyone for worrying about me though. Just call me super klutz.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just call me super klutz.[/QUOTE]

You should needlepoint that on a pillow!
Hugs!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Just call me super klutz.


You should needlepoint that on a pillow!
Hugs!:HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]

Yeah, Michelle, but I'd probably stab my finger trying. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> You should needlepoint that on a pillow!
> Hugs!:HistericalSmiley:


Yeah, Michelle, but I'd probably stab my finger trying. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]


I was just thinking that,or you'd get tied up in the embroidery floss....


That's why I protect my fingers w/ a good thimble...my luck I'd get gangrene!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to cancel my trip to HH. :smcry:We have a "last" meeting that I need to attend for the mission team that went to Nairobi. Also, I want to stay close to my daughter and her family right now. And, my oncologist scheduled scans for me the Friday before and I sometimes have some issues the weekend after them. Geez, I was so looking forward to meeting so many of you. Next year for sure! Look forward to lots of pics.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #6artytime:

The contact information has been sent by PM today to ALL who have indicated interest in HH meet up for Sat. Sept. 10th. IF YOU ARE SURE YOU ARE COMING & HAVEN'T CONFIRMED, NOW WOULD BE THE TIME! I know there are some last minute hold-outs and you can let me know your contact info IF you should be able to come when you can!

I fly out of Athens this Sat. and will be on internet---my mobile telephone will not become reactive until I am stateside so it is best to reach me by internet until I post my number.

For anyone in town on the Friday late afternoon, IF you would like to visit me for drinks :wine::wine: and Greek delights, please send me a PM. I will contact you with my phone & address. It would probably be from 4:00-6:00 PM. My daughter is flying in around 6:30 so will have to collect her in Savannah.

I will repost the GENERAL INFORMATION one more time before leaving Athens. 
Looking forward to meeting all of you wonderful SMers!:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

NOTE:
On the PMs that went out the area code for april is incorrect--please note it is (704)!
If you need my phone numbers, please pm me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I'm going to have to cancel my trip to HH. :smcry:We have a "last" meeting that I need to attend for the mission team that went to Nairobi. Also, I want to stay close to my daughter and her family right now. And, my oncologist scheduled scans for me the Friday before and I sometimes have some issues the weekend after them. Geez, I was so looking forward to meeting so many of you. Next year for sure! Look forward to lots of pics.


 We will miss you, Donna but we totally understand.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Update #6artytime:
> 
> The contact information has been sent by PM today to ALL who have indicated interest in HH meet up for Sat. Sept. 10th. IF YOU ARE SURE YOU ARE COMING & HAVEN'T CONFIRMED, NOW WOULD BE THE TIME! I know there are some last minute hold-outs and you can let me know your contact info IF you should be able to come when you can!
> 
> ...


:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
ANOTHER CORRECTION:
IN THE PM---PAT'S # IS INCORRECT---LAST 4 DIGETS SHOULD READ 6885


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - are you sure you want your phone numbers here on a public forum. Just thinkin' might not be a great idea. You can PM it to people coming, which I think you did already. I was checking fares last night. Still pretty much the same. Hoping for a drop this week or next to see if I can do it. Also wishing my ribs/hand felt better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - are you sure you want your phone numbers here on a public forum. Just thinkin' might not be a great idea. You can PM it to people coming, which I think you did already. I was checking fares last night. Still pretty much the same. Hoping for a drop this week or next to see if I can do it. Also wishing my ribs/hand felt better.


Check tonight after midnight,usually around 1-3 am is when the new reduced faires come out. The travel agents will snap them up quickly though. 
I saved $600 round trip last summer by doing that. The reduced faires always come out at *Weds early morning 1-3 am* generally and stay low for that day, in a panic to fill seats ,then go up as people buy them up and agents try to get last minute flights on the week end,then they jack them up.

I've seen it to be true many times and have saved oodles by doing it that way...

I might not be able to come, Al's dad isn't well. They think he was some sort of viral intestinal infection. We have to wait to see if he improves...
He had colon cancer 3 years ago and had surgery.

We're still waiting though..Al just doesn't want to be far away since his mom doesn't drive...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Check tonight after midnight,usually around 1-3 am is when the new reduced faires come out. The travel agents will snap them up quickly though.
> I saved $600 round trip last summer by doing that. The reduced faires always come out at *Weds early morning 1-3 am* generally and stay low for that day, in a panic to fill seats ,then go up as people buy them up and agents try to get last minute flights on the week end,then they jack them up.
> 
> I've seen it to be true many times and have saved oodles by doing it that way...
> ...


Thanks, Michelle. I know that's what they do. How do I stay up that late though. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Will try or first thing tomorrow. I saw a lot of seats on flights that go down there so I'm thinking there may be a chance.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue & Michelle, I must be Winston Churchill reincarnated :HistericalSmiley: as I say: "never, never, never, never give up!" :innocent:
I am saying prayers that you can both make it in the end! Keep us posted!
I just came back from a wonderful little shop where I purchased some more goodies for our pre-meet-up! I have 2 bottles of Grand Reserve Neima (Greek red) that I am bubble wrapping tomorrow! I must be nuts as I can't even drink wine at the moment but I love to make others happy.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue & Michelle, I must be Winston Churchill reincarnated :HistericalSmiley: as I say: "never, never, never, never give up!" :innocent:
> I am saying prayers that you can both make it in the end! Keep us posted!
> I just came back from a wonderful little shop where I purchased some more goodies for our pre-meet-up! I* have 2 bottles of Grand Reserve Neima (Greek red) that I am bubble wrapping tomorrow! I must be nuts as I can't even drink wine at the moment but I love to make others happ*y.:wub::wub:


Sandi - I think in this instance "happy" won't be coming out of a bottle. It will be all the hugs, kisses, screams of recognition and fluff watching that will make for "ecstatic." Of course a little wine never hurts


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So wish that I lived closer so that I could make it to the meet-up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, you can fly. I would be happy to collect you at the airport! It would be so fun! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

B)B):Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

Marti reminded me a while back that I should tell you that Hilton-Head is an island and extremely CASUAL---so put your tux & long dresses back in the closet & pull out your biker shorts! It should still be very warm on Sept. 10th and we will be outside! :tumbleweed:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> B)B):Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:
> 
> Marti reminded me a while back that I should tell you that Hilton-Head is an island and extremely CASUAL---so put your tux & long dresses back in the closet & pull out your biker shorts! It should still be very warm on Sept. 10th and we will be outside! :tumbleweed:


I'm more of a pocket tee (to carry mobile phone) and confortable cotton trousers kind of girl..even in upscale restaurants...
At my age and having 5 fluffs in tow...I need lothing that's easy wash and easy lint roll! Al laughs,I have a lint roller in every car so I can lint roll before we go in someplace... hate doggie fuzzes in my food...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sad I'm missing this too-- but next year! Just don't make it around September 11, LOL. On a very happy note, however, my new puppy's breeder said she may let her come home that weekend, so-- at least now I do have something to look forward to!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie & Donna---we will truly miss you! I know you both wanted to come so badly. You will definitely be in our thoughts!
I hope there will be a next year---Marti & April will have to arrange it as this HH is sort of a one off for me. I do plan to become a "roving" member of all geographical locations! Next year we are thinking of the Italian meet-up! Sending kisses to all who cannot join us and will take pics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So prices are a bit less than they had been. I could get a flight (first leg to Charlotte; second to Savannah) for around $380 with US Sc-Airways as we not so fondly call it. So that's better than the nearly $500 I had seen. Just have to figure if I can possibly get all this work done. Seems like there are still plenty of seats so I might be able to still mull for a while. Also praying another storm that the Weather Channel has been showing won't rumble it's way up the coast.:blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---we got to HH last night (sans l very, very important piece of luggage w/all the Greek stuff). I froze on the planes---cold enough to hang meet in those cabins!  It is rainy here but LOVELY and they say Sat. will be sunny! 
My computer is acting up so am using DH's. We will try to schedule an apple check up ASAP. Do forgive me if I don't comment much but I WILL try to check in at least once a day! PM me if you need help or info. on the meet-up and I promise to answer.
I am so looking forward to meeting all who are coming! Kitzel seems excited to be out of his little carry-on & ran all over the airpot last night---even w/his bad leg!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava keeps packing her stuff....now I'm squished!!!!!!! What's going on here!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

is it september already??? enjoy your meet up ladies, HH sounds like a perfect getaway.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava keeps packing more and more!!! First she's packing for her dates with Milo....then she's packing for her HH meeting!!!!

I keep telling her I need to pack too!!!! :w00t:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is so disappointed he won't meet any of the fluff ladies and guy friends. Hopefully we will have another one next year and we can make it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet Ollie, we are going to miss you!:wub2::tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would have loved to be there, watching for pictures and stories:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope the weather is going to be with you ladies, that Lee is not dropping buckets of rain and ruin your reunion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK--weather here in HH is overcast w/sun popping in & out---hot & humid! I am going over to Coligny Square in about an hour to speak with the manager to let him know approximately how many are coming. 
Saturday is the BEST day----NO rain predicted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
IF you did not receive my now connected stateside mobile # then please PM me right away & I will send it to you. 
Hope you are getting excited----only a few more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a great time, everyone!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is so excited to meet Kitzel and see her friends:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Weather looks promising! Just came from the beach! Kitzel LOVES the beach & met a big black lab! Oh, this will be fun!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish we could have made it,I was really hoping to get clear at the last minute but Al's dad's blood work is coming out w/ some high numbers. Some sort of infection is going on. He's been in increasing pain... more tests for him on Thursday...
It's really scary.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww - everyone, I'm so sorry that we aren't coming. :smcry: Just too crazy lately, too expensive and I'm so exhausted that I think I'd be poor company even if I did make it. As it turns out I have work I still have to do for my edit that I thought I could do on Sunday and Monday but now I have to work on it Thursday and Friday. 
I hope you have a great time -- gee, I don't just hope, I KNOW you will. :good post - perfect. Sandi - i especially wish that I was meeting you and Kitzel. I feel like I've met some of our other friends and probably more easily can in the not so distant future, but thinking of this being the one time you're in from overseas makes me sad not to be there. Of course we do have Mary looking for homes in MA for you so all is not lost.B) :chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I want to see loads of pictures and hear lots of stories.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub2::wub2::smcry::smcry:

Well, we ARE going to miss you Michelle & Susan! But we love that you gave it the old college try! This is definitely a beautiful spot on God's green earth & the sunsets are to die for, the beach pristine and some very nice folks in this part of the world. We will be thinking about you & yes, probably talking about you! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
I will check in again as I am off to do something that can't wait. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :wub2::wub2::smcry::smcry:
> 
> Well, we ARE going to miss you Michelle & Susan! But we love that you gave it the old college try! This is definitely a beautiful spot on God's green earth & the sunsets are to die for, the beach pristine and some very nice folks in this part of the world. We will be thinking about you & yes, probably talking about you! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
> I will check in again as *I am off to do something that can't wait.* :wub:


Ummm, potty break?? :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Ummm, potty break?? :smrofl::smrofl:


Hummm yourself! and of course I ALWAYS need a potty break! :innocent: I know I sound a little secretive---but all things will be revealed in time! :smtease::smtease: 
As for the house in MA. well, after hurricanes & earthquakes, & flooded basements I am rethinking the wisdom of that one! :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

printed out my boarding pass!!! I'll be in Hilton Head tomorrow afternoon!!! :chili:

Geez, I feel like I've really over packed again!!! :smilie_tischkante::blink:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Pat -- How many suitcases did Ava pack?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> printed out my boarding pass!!! I'll be in Hilton Head tomorrow afternoon!!! :chili:
> 
> Geez, I feel like I've really over packed again!!! :smilie_tischkante::blink:


Be safe, Pat. Look forward to seeing you and little "Miss Priss".:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

oh I cannot wait to see pictures. Have fun girls!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, Dianne. We will take lots of pics!!! :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Please take lots of pictures for me. That hurricane threw me for a loop and also delayed some construction that we were about to have done in our home. So now I need to be here. :angry: I really wish that I could have come.... I wanted to meet everyone and I also would have loved to see HH. 

Have a great time everyone!!!

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> printed out my boarding pass!!! I'll be in Hilton Head tomorrow afternoon!!! :chili:
> 
> Geez, I feel like I've really over packed again!!! :smilie_tischkante::blink:


So I guess I shouldn't figure on sneaking into your, uh, Ava's suitcase, huh, Pat?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> So I guess I shouldn't figure on sneaking into your, uh, Ava's suitcase, huh, Pat?


again?! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub::Kitzel likes it that mostly girls are coming to HH! :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SO. . . we are going to be a much smaller group than expected! With flooding, hurricane, earthquake, 9/11 fears, a death in the immediate family and a fire---well, we are thankful to have those who will actually be able to show up! :smilie_tischkante:
I think this will be an historic gathering! Bring it on!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Drink a glass or two of wine for me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hereby assign that task to Pat!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

All packed and ready to go., but is it wrong that Cassie has more things for travelling than I do. 

I am so sorry that those of you who wanted to come to HH can't make it. I know it has been a rough few weeks for many of you in the Northeast. I'm really excited to be able to see some old friends again, and meet some new SM'ers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just PM'ed you Reva---it is beautiful here today & I am ready for our little group to get together! Kitzel loves the beach! 
We will take lots of photos & drink a little glass of wine for those who can't attend---in your honor that is. . . I have made Pat the official "designated drinker!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You girls are going to have such a wonderful time!!! I can't wait to see all the pics. Have a glass of wine for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK Mary, we will be thinking about all of you & Pat will be "wine-ing" away! We may have to make Jill the designated driver!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Up until today, I was trying really hard to make it. Looks like my trip to NC needs to be delayed a few more days so I couldnt make HH work  Hope you all have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

RATS Nida! :sorry: We were so looking forward to meeting you!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sitting in rainy chilly Ohio wishing I could be there... I would have rescheduled today's mammogram for that!!!
Father in law is the same ,waiting for test results... I hate this waiting. Al's youngest brother and his dad were diagnosed w/ cancer 6 months apart 4 years ago,Al's brother died almost 3 years ago ,but his dad is still doing well other than this set back.


Drink a glass o' something for me..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess I should have gone to HH for the weekend. With the terror alert here now, getting out of town would have been that much more perfect. Well ladies, let the drinking begin. :drinkup: I'll raise my glass here for you. Just finished working this minute for tomorrow's deadlines. Turns out I have to work part of Saturday doing voice over too so really wouldn't have worked out to be away.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

Friday morning in HH---will take Kitzel down to the beach for his morning walk---or better still---he takes ME! DH is off at the golf course---got 2 free games on 2 of the nicest courts here & I got some GREAT medical results back last night! Wheeeee! :chili::chili:
We are extending our trip by 10 days as I will start a new med which will have to be monitored initially. LIFE IS GOOD! :hugging: Kisses to all who can not come---the others will be delivered tomorrow in person! 
We will definitely miss all of you who could not join us !!:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:wub:


edelweiss said:


> :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:
> 
> Friday morning in HH---will take Kitzel down to the beach for his morning walk---or better still---he takes ME! DH is off at the golf course---got 2 free games on 2 of the nicest courts here & I got some GREAT medical results back last night! Wheeeee! :chili::chili:
> We are extending our trip by 10 days as I will start a new med which will have to be monitored initially. LIFE IS GOOD! :hugging: Kisses to all who can not come---the others will be delivered tomorrow in person!
> We will definitely miss all of you who could not join us !!:heart:


Praise God for your wonderful news! :chili::chili: We will see you tomorrow! Gee, I guess I better start packing!:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:
> 
> Friday morning in HH---will take Kitzel down to the beach for his morning walk---or better still---he takes ME! DH is off at the golf course---got 2 free games on 2 of the nicest courts here & I got some GREAT medical results back last night! Wheeeee! :chili::chili:
> We are extending our trip by 10 days as I will start a new med which will have to be monitored initially. LIFE IS GOOD! :hugging: Kisses to all who can not come---the others will be delivered tomorrow in person!
> We will definitely miss all of you who could not join us !!:heart:


Sandi :chili::chili: So glad to hear about great medical results back.:thumbsup: Such terrific news. Now you can really enjoy. Ten more days, huh? I like your doctor's orders. :rochard::smootch:Is your daughter there yet? Sounds like you're on the perfect vacay.:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OH, OH, OH! What a beach! Kitzel could have gone on forever---had to promise his treat ball, but I didn't mention the bath! :new_shocked:Thank you both for your excitement w/us. . . our daughter arrives tonight! :aktion033::aktion033:
I hope Reva & Cathy & Cassie & Mercedes arrive in time to stop off for a little arrival celebration! :wine: I hope Pat got off the runway yesterday finally. Gee, I feel badly for those in the NE! :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandi,

So glad to hear about the positive medical news!!! :aktion033::aktion033:

So sad that I couldn't make it... but my husband also got great news from the cardiologist this morning and so we're celebrating, too. :chili::chili:

Enjoy the meet-up tomorrow and your extended vacation!!!!

Pictures, pictures, pictures...... please!!!!

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, I am sad :smcry: you won't be here but hope for another time in another place! 
Your hubby & I are both rejoicing. . . so happy w/him!:chili::chili:
If I got caught in NY today I would be pulled over olice:olice: for the radio active substance in my system---another reason we didn't want to go through the drama of flying again so close to 9/11. The cardio gave me a letter, but I might get locked up before I could find it! and w/the present crisis they might not think it was official! 
I have just finished organizing the "Greek Delights" for anyone who might make it---oh, I do love Greek food!:thumbsup:
Sending love now & pictures later! :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so jealous! Have such a great time all! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm saying "Praise the Lord" Sandi and Debbie. I am so glad both of you got good news. I am anxiously waiting to see pictures and hear the stories:biggrin::chili: I will be with all of you in spirit. I am so excited for all of you and the fluff's:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Preliminary Report!
Reva & Cathy (and of course Mercedes & Cassie) arrived this aft. and we had a great time getting acquainted over some tid-bits of Greek culinary delights. What two nice ladies---and the babies---well, let's just say Kitzel was very happy!
Tomorrow is the meet-up so we will see them again. Kitzel is knocked out on my lap resting up for another love feast! 
I am waiting for DH & daughter w/BF to come home from the airport watching the most amazing sunsest! Wish I had my cord to download photos!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everyone-we're here!!!:chili::chili: The weather is delightful. See you in the morning!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome! Welcome! Sleep tight! Bis morgen!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wishing you all a wonderful and great time tomorrow! 

Will be close to you in my thoughts!

Looking forward to pictures! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

